# Que estação ?



## ct2ilb (1 Jun 2014 às 20:36)

Boa tarde .

Gostava de saber que estação aconselham para colocar no exterior , pois ja comprei duas e o problema e sempre o mesmo oxidação nos contactos da alimentação.
obrigado


----------



## CptRena (1 Jun 2014 às 20:43)

ct2ilb disse:


> Boa tarde .
> 
> Gostava de saber que estação aconselham para colocar no exterior , pois ja comprei duas e o problema e sempre o mesmo oxidação nos contactos da alimentação.
> obrigado



Existem produtos anti-humidade para evitar essas coisas. Existem uns sprays que deixam uma fina camada de anti-corrosivo. Eu opto por colocar vaselina. Também podes meter lubrificante de silicone que resiste melhor à temperatura, só que é caro.


----------

